# Art/Object Issues > Rigging >  Gantry purchasing advice

## Gallagher

Hi,I've been given the green light to purchase an aluminum gantry. I would like to lift up to one ton and have some height flexibility; say around 9-12 feet under the beam. I would also like two trolly/hoists to go with it. Any advice would be helpful! Thanks!Dave

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Dave, 
There have been a number of discussions on the list about gantries. You might want to check those out in the Listserve Archives which are found under the listserve tab on the fron page (or click HERE).
For the most current input though you might put the question out directly on the listserve (if you are not on the list you can get on at the same tab).
Ashley

----------


## Gallagher

Thanks Ashley, I will look at those now.

----------

